# Help with Gimp



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ok so ive been working with this dang program for a week or two now and am still having problems.. ive mastered blacking out backgrounds and layering the pics but cant figure out how to do away with the background where i can put the pics side by side.. the way im doing it now there is still the black box around the image.. i know a few of yall use this program so any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I have photoshop cs5 but gimp seems to be the same for the most part so cutting out the image like with this tutorial should work.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's another


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hmm explain it a little bit more. I dont quite understand what you are trying to say. 
So, you are trying to get rid of the background all together?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Jaws101 said:


> Hmm explain it a little bit more. I dont quite understand what you are trying to say.
> So, you are trying to get rid of the background all together?


ok so like in my siggy pic where you put the dogs side by side i cant do that because the way ive done it there is still a black box around them.. i need to know how to be able to cut them out and be able to layer them side by side.. sorry im confusing myself.. lmao


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

MSK said:


> Here's another
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks  ill check them out


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

this one is better shows you how to cut out and paste on new background you can do this with all and layer them together with whatever background you want.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Are you trying to do like my signature? You cut the item out, copy and paste onto your new background.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

MSK said:


> this one is better shows you how to cut out and paste on new background you can do this with all and layer them together with whatever background you want.


this one helped alot.. lol.. i finally figured it out.. thanks so much


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh ok. Lol thats easy. Use the tool thats called the paths tool. You trace around the image and you will get little dots. Just dot around the picture and to connect the final dots click the ctrl button. The dots at this point are now movable so you can fix any mistakes. If you like the way it is then hit the enter button. Once you hit the enter button then there will be the dotted lines around what you traced. From this point you can cut or copy the picture which is outlined. You can also color in the image if you want only in the dotted line area. Remember though! Once you start your dot tracing to not click any other tool. If you do this your tracing goes poof and now you have to start over. Also remember to hit enter after you connect the dots. If you click any other tool before you click enter then you will have to start all over. And it's frustrating to start all over XD trust me on that one.


----------

